# Veyron Maintenance Costs



## Matt15 (Jan 12, 2007)

The only prices of the Veyron anywhere is the 1.4mil it costs to buy it but i was just curious as to how much standard maintenance costs are. And if possible i'd like to know what paint it uses and how much that costs.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Matt15)*

dude... if someone can afford a bugatti.. i doubt they are going to care how much it costs to maintain it... but im guessing somewhere in the range of other cars like that... roughly 15k a year or so to maintain... probably more...


----------



## Matt15 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (mk3_vdub)*

Well no kidding.. I'm not interested in buying a Bugatti, I'm just curious as to what maintainance on a super car like that would be.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Matt15)*

it's a good question, like a $15K brake job for a ferrari. who even services a bugatti?


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Mk2enthusiast)*

Mmmmm, just looking in the book here. Standard front is $16,455 with flush. Rear about $9808.
Ya gotta scan and purge the ecu, standard protocal, $955


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Al Fresco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Fresco* »_Mmmmm, just looking in the book here. Standard front is $16,455 with flush. Rear about $9808.
Ya gotta scan and purge the ecu, standard protocal, $955

Hmm can i do this with VAGCOM?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Al Fresco)*

Dont they have carbon fiber brakes or something?


----------



## daviddepin (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_Dont they have carbon fiber brakes or something?

carbon brakes... not carbon fiber. carbon brakes are standard issue for super cars and race cars nowadays. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you can tell when the rotors are carbon, because always look like they are dirty, or have a slight bit of surface rust.


----------



## gonemad1230 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (daviddepin)*

15k for an oil change








where do u even take one 2 get stuff done


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

I may be dead wrong, but I heard on a video that the tires were somethin like 17k for a set.


----------



## Flexo (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (gonemad1230)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gonemad1230* »_15k for an oil change








where do u even take one 2 get stuff done 









Authorized maintenance centers are Bentley dealerships.


----------



## mickz (Mar 20, 2007)

You probably won't even service a Bugatti. Just buy a new one.


----------



## 20thgtiblack (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_I may be dead wrong, but I heard on a video that the tires were somethin like 17k for a set.

Yeah, that is if you buy all for otherwise they are over $5000 each (i saw them quoted for £5000 each or £17000 for a set) They are runflats that will still perform at the breakneck speeds if they loose pressure. They are kind of a bargain considering more engineering goes into a tire than my entire frickin car.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

thats retarted....more random number please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (grifffin12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grifffin12* »_and the cost of flying a technician/engineer arouind the world to work on them.

I was just about to say i heard that had a team that did "house calls"


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (grifffin12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grifffin12* »_Im a tech at Bentley San Diego wich also is Bugatti SD, yesterday we had 4 veyrons in the shop, all getting serviced. To answer the question about the tire, its 17k for one rear tire. THe reason for this is that there is only one machine in the whole world that can mount those tires, and its in molshein(sp) france. so there is a set or two in socal that get shipped overnight to wherever they need to go in the US. the first service(1500mi) is upwards of $10k because of how expensive the fluids are, and the cost of flying a technician/engineer arouind the world to work on them.

hahaha sweet


----------



## evil4bc (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (grifffin12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grifffin12* »_Im a tech at Bentley San Diego wich also is Bugatti SD, yesterday we had 4 veyrons in the shop, all getting serviced. To answer the question about the tire, its 17k for one rear tire. THe reason for this is that there is only one machine in the whole world that can mount those tires, and its in molshein(sp) france. so there is a set or two in socal that get shipped overnight to wherever they need to go in the US. the first service(1500mi) is upwards of $10k because of how expensive the fluids are, and the cost of flying a technician/engineer arouind the world to work on them.

Yes this is what I have herd , Bugatti fly's there Tech out from France to change your tires !
A friend of mine works a Bentley of Beverly Hills and he got to watch and help , but the tech did all the real work !


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Matt15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Matt15* »_Well no kidding.. I'm not interested in buying a Bugatti, I'm just curious as to what maintainance on a super car like that would be.

I'll ask our ceo's estate manager how much has been spent so far. He's had it quite a while now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
NO problems yet as far as I know, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Soren)*

my 337 will beat a veyron... in a mpg challenge!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bradmb (May 2, 2006)

the tires are 4 different sizes. so im sure they are exspensive as crap. 
and +1 on the 337


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (bradmb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradmb* »_the tires are 4 different sizes. so im sure they are exspensive as crap. 

and


_Quote, originally posted by *grifffin12* »_
Im a tech at Bentley San Diego wich also is Bugatti SD, yesterday we had 4 veyrons in the shop, all getting serviced. To answer the question about the tire, its 17k for one rear tire. THe reason for this is that there is only one machine in the whole world that can mount those tires, and its in molshein(sp) france. so there is a set or two in socal that get shipped overnight to wherever they need to go in the US. 


honestly 4 different sizes on one car? and only 1 machine in the WORLD? its the same runflat tire technology that goes on the nissan quests and honda odesseys(obviously except for the speed capability). supposedly any honda dealer or nissan dealer can mount/dismount michelin PAX tires. the tire center i work in has a machine thats supposed to be able to do it too but they tell us not even to try because its too labor intensive (30 min/wheel to dismount then remount). the cost i dont doubt but the availability of service seems kinda loony. dont get me wrong, if i had one you bet theyd be overnighting those bitched to france.
then again i put the damn things on suburbans all day long, what do i know about a bugatti


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Matt15)*

the only main certified dealer for service from what i heard in CA, this is only for normal maintainece, any problems car has to be flown back to france(all of this happens at the owner's expense) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Veyron Maintenance Costs (Flexo)*

the neighborhood jiffylube of coarse








if i had the money id try to chagne the oil myself







just to be curious


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (AgentAl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AgentAl* »_
and only 1 machine in the WORLD? 

i think its due to the size. those tires are hella wide


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
i think its due to the size. those tires are hella wide

Exactly, the tire machine the BMW dealer has (which is actually quite wide to allow for sport tires) wouldn't open wide enough for those meats. What are they like 345 or some shiit like that?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
345 or some shiit like that?

crazy wide


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Fronts: 265/680ZR500A 99Y Michelin Pilot Sport
Rear: 365/710ZR540A 108Y Michelin Pilot Sport


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_Fronts: 265/680ZR500A 99Y Michelin Pilot Sport
Rear: 365/710ZR540A 108Y Michelin Pilot Sport

i was too lazy to look it up







thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hope i get to see a Pur Sang in my life. THen life will be complete


----------



## E30 all day (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

i have read that the tires melt in 5 minutes at top speed but at top speed the car runs out of gas in 3 minutes i guess they call that a safety feture .... lol im kidding guys


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (E30 all day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E30 all day* »_i have read that the tires melt in 5 minutes at top speed but at top speed the car runs out of gas in 3 minutes i guess they call that a safety feture .... lol im kidding guys

the tires lose thread after *15* but it runs out of gas in *12*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovNkwiHJCIA


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

freaking amazing


----------



## .2.Slow4U. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
the tires lose thread after *15* but it runs out of gas in *12*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovNkwiHJCIA

craziness. People call that a downfall of the car, but really, what straighaway is there that you can 200+ for 12 ****ing minutes? Thats...a 40 mile straighaway, IF you're going exactly 200. With no stopping time. And the veyron goes way faster than 200. So someone please explain to me how this is even an issue to bring up?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (.2.Slow4U.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.2.Slow4U.* »_
craziness. People call that a downfall of the car, but really, what straighaway is there that you can 200+ for 12 ****ing minutes? Thats...a 40 mile straighaway, IF you're going exactly 200. With no stopping time. And the veyron goes way faster than 200. So someone please explain to me how this is even an issue to bring up?

Aggreed.. its a number that Buggatti can say "We hit it" also as safety precaution when the 2nd key is on the car goes into limp mode if the steering wheel is turned past a certain degree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Not really limp mode, just takes it out of top speed mode, When you say limp, most people will associate that with a blinking CEL and rough running no boost crap.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Not really limp mode, just takes it out of top speed mode, When you say limp, most people will associate that with a blinking CEL and rough running no boost crap.

this is true, just thought it would be easier to say "limp"


----------



## 91_Golf (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

in utah when your going on I-80 through the salt lake towards nevada there is pretty long strecthes of straight road always wondered what it would be like to blast down the hwy with a buggati.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

There are race tires wider than 365, so there are more machines capable of changing tires that wide. It's just that there's only one "authorized" machine by Bugatti.
If I owned a Veyron, I'd just take it down the street to the guys at Champion Motorsport (Audi R10) and let them change my tires.


----------

